# SAIC or UCLA or CalArts



## Ebbysparks (Apr 30, 2005)

Which of these 3 is the best...I mean taking into consideration, number of years to complete program, quality of program, connections that will be made, etc.

 Various opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## alex c (May 2, 2005)

ucla


----------

